
Scientists are transplanting faeces into obese people with type 2 diabetes - prostoalex
https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health/scientists-transplanting-faeces-obese-people-15725826?_ga=2.61629100.1888045544.1548445055-1170985165.1548445054
======
JeanMarcS
For those who just read the beginning of the article

“It’s in liquid form and injected through a tube in the patient’s nose. There
is no smell or taste associated with it – it’s all very purified.”

------
tdburn
FMT transplants have a very high success rate for treating C Diff infections
that don't respond to antibiotics. Something like 70-80% success.

~~~
taf2
Source?

~~~
curtis
Fecal Transplantation for Recurrent Clostridium difficile Infection in Older
Adults: A Review -
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/jgs.12378](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/jgs.12378)

Fecal Microbiota Transplantation for Clostridium difficile Infection: A
Systematic Review - [https://annals.org/aim/article-abstract/2288521/fecal-
microb...](https://annals.org/aim/article-abstract/2288521/fecal-microbiota-
transplantation-clostridium-difficile-infection-systematic-
review?doi=10.7326%2fM14-2693)

I just cribbed these from the Wikipedia article at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridioides_difficile_infec...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridioides_difficile_infection#Stool_transplant)
so I don't know if there's better or more recent studies.

------
staggering
This is interesting. I was wondering if anyone is working on something similar
meant for nasal area? Chronic sinus infections, thick mucus and various other
annoying nasal afflictions could possibly be solved by something like this?

~~~
lukestevens
I wondered the same thing, and came across this guy who has been documenting
his experimentation and purported success with self-administered bacteria from
kimchi... [https://lactobacto.com/2019/01/17/what-else-can-
lactobacillu...](https://lactobacto.com/2019/01/17/what-else-can-
lactobacillus-sakei-treat/) :)

------
jacknews
No shit, this has been going on for a while I thought? The idea being the gut
microbiome is partly to blame for obesity.

~~~
8draco8
The main source of obesity is to high calorie intake.

~~~
cortic
Thats like saying the main source of famine is to low calorie intake. It may
be technically true but it misses almost every part of the problem.

~~~
8draco8
If you want go down that road I will say that reason of high calorie intake is
not gut bacteria. In majority of cases it’s bad eating habits. Too much
sugars, too much fats. Education is the greatest weapon against obesity that
we have.

~~~
cortic
>Education is the greatest weapon against obesity that we have.

Yet the most educated societies have the worst problems with obesity. A fair
statistical case could be made that Education causes obesity, albeit it too
would miss most of the problem.

>reason of high calorie intake is not gut bacteria [majority of cases]

Most research I've read, especially around epigenetics, the thrifty metabolism
and the Dutch hunger winter studies, all show a strikingly different biome of
gut bacteria in [an overwhelming majority] of obese individuals compared to
average bmi non-thrifty metabolic people.

------
zyxzevn
Still looking for donors..

~~~
test6554
Never go ATM

------
hourislate
It was my understanding that T2D is due to Insulin Resistance and the reason
most folks gain weight is that an excess of Insulin will do that. Doing a
Fecal Transplant seems more like a band aid solution for T2D since unhealthy
eating habits will just kill off the good bacteria over time.

I'm curious if these folks tried to lower sugar intake in all forms and reduce
their eating window to 8 hours and whether that would have lowered Insulin
Production and caused an increase in Insulin sensitivity.

How difficult it is for people to change lifestyle habits to fix their
hormonal unbalance when it comes to obesity.

~~~
chiefalchemist
"How difficult it is for people to change lifestyle habits to fix their
hormonal unbalance when it comes to obesity."

Sadly, evidently, very.

Annecdotally, most ppl don't seem to connect what they consume with their
health. There's no sense of garbage in...feel like garbage.

I'm not sure what they're tbinking but when I look at their bodies and then at
their shopping cart (at the super market) disconnect wins 9 of 10 times.

Furthermore, abnormal has been normalized. Humans are naturally wired to
assume the norm. They see what's around them and naturally presume it's okay.
Obesity is the new black. Soda, cookies, etc. (and the advertisement there of)
is ubiquitous. Honesty is now called "fat shaming."

I understand there are people who have health issue the cause them to be
obese. The rest a simply negligent. Sadly, it's not PC to say such truths.

p.s. Editorial: How is it, in the face of the obesity crisis (which directly
contributes to increased healthcare costs), that the adults who lead the Girl
Scouts are still pushing cookies. The hypocrisy and absurdity boggles my mind.

~~~
manyxcxi
TL;DR I know what I should be doing, do mostly the right things, but still am
obese.

—

Speaking as an obese person that knows the dangers and generally does the
right thing re: diet and excercise- it’s crazy hard.

I entered freshman year of HS 6’2” 275lb, graduated Senior year 6’3” 290lb.
I’m 36 now and my weight has pretty much been in that same window my entire
life.

I played very high level high school athletics (4 sport varsity, all star
teams, etc.), still play competitive “A” league rec sports all year every
year, and still do cardio and weight lifting 3-5 days a week. I hike at least
6 miles a week rain or shine with my bow and hunting pack in the woods outside
my house for practice. I’m very strong and shockingly flexible- but I still
have the physique of a beer league bowler (of which I also am).

I don’t drink soda or eat fast food for the most part, and my diet throughout
the week is mostly veggies and proteins. My diet is definitely not perfect and
I must be consistently eating more than I output, but...

The weight will melt away until I get to 275 and then my body turns into an
always hungry eating machine. Or If I have pizza (or something carby) for
lunch I’ll be craving carb food the rest of the day.

My will power is strong, but there is no such thing as just one bite. It’s
zero bites or all the bites and it’s a crazy pull. It’s also infuriating
because this is the one part in my life where I’ve never been able to just
will it so. Sports, work, kids, outdoor adventuring: I have never faced a
situation that I couldn’t just grit my teeth and make it through.

Not the weight though. There are too many little unconscious failures that
stack up through a day or week that will hinder progress. The conscious ones
take a toll even more because now you get to think about “I shouldn’t have...”
the rest of the day.

It’s a weird deal, luckily it doesn’t take an emotional toll on me like I’ve
heard it takes others. It’s a thing, it’s my thing I try and work on (that and
being generally nicer), I just keep plugging and monitor the hell out of my
health. BP, glucose, A1C, cholesterols, etc. all paint a picture of a man
healthier than I look on a BMI chart.

~~~
Retric
I was in a similar situation. What I found is very slow diets work well. Eat
more or less the same thing every day for a while to so you get a feel for
what a matence level is then cut just enough calories so your losing ~2 pound
a month.

I still got stuck at my old normal, but it’s now easy to maintain. Maintain
that for a year or so and you can start cutting things again without awakening
that ravenous hunger.

So what if you only lose 40 lb in 4 years that’s still real and sustainable
progress. At 38 it’s the end of January and even with plenty of indulgence I
weigh what I did before thanksgiving, that’s huge IMO.

PS: I am still heavy, but dropping your BMI by 5+ and keeping it off while
also bulking up just feels so much better. Remember, a net gain or loss of
even 1 pound per year adds up.

------
potiuper
Fecal microbiota transplants are more pseudoscience than science. Research
should be done to identify the most relevant microbes within fecal
transplants, which could then be isolated and manufactured via industrial
fermentation; such standardized products would be more scalable, would reduce
the risk of infections from unwanted microbes, and would improve the
scientific study of the approach, since the same substance would be
administered each time.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_microbiota_transplant#Re...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_microbiota_transplant#Research)
This would remove many unnecessary and correlated variables associated with
feces transfer, especially when it is being transferred "with the liquid
injected through people's noses"! This could benefit from either a medical
ethics review or an editorial review of the article.

~~~
tom_
Why not send them a note? I'm sure they'll be grateful for your input - sounds
like it could save them a lot of time.

~~~
potiuper
I do not appreciate the sarcasm.

